# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  how the fk do you play this shit?

## declensions

why isnt there a full screen function for RS2007, my eyes hurt after 1 min. Unplayable on 1920x1080

serious question though. anyone?

and i dont mean full screen as in it has to be full screen, but at least bigger than it is now, without having to change my screen resolution or something

----------


## Bugabuse

> why isnt there a full screen function for RS2007, my eyes hurt after 1 min. Unplayable on 1920x1080
> 
> serious question though. anyone?
> 
> and i dont mean full screen as in it has to be full screen, but at least bigger than it is now, without having to change my screen resolution or something


Change your resolution, or use the magnifier tool in windows.

Or both...

----------


## aidoo9uX

unfortunately you do need to adjust your comp for the game so try going to screen settings and put it on 800x600 and then go to your web browser and press f11.

----------


## Xel

You must be new here. Oldschool is oldschool.

----------


## JohnsonSmith

Change your resolution, or use the magnifier tool in windows.

_________________________
Best deals on latest series for buy dvds in our shop can let you get more discount!

----------


## greenkeycap

use magnifier tool  :Big Grin:  what a recommendation

----------


## Ephalis

This looks WAY better. Thanks!

----------

